# Leprecon LP-X48 audio in/MIDI



## TechforGCUMC (Feb 16, 2009)

I am a sound Tech for my church and have been asked to connect my board (Crest audio HP-848) to our Leprecon digital lighting console (LP-X48) to have the platform lights operate in time with the music. Any ideas on how to make this happen? The Leprecon corporation has not been any help.


----------

